# Endurance found



## Foxbat (Mar 9, 2022)

Ernest Shackleton’s ship Endurance has been found. It looks in good shape after 107 years underwater.










						Endurance: Shackleton's lost ship is found in Antarctic
					

What was one of the world's greatest undiscovered shipwrecks is identified on the Antarctic seafloor.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## CupofJoe (Mar 9, 2022)

The images are amazing!


----------



## CupofJoe (Mar 11, 2022)

And a bit more detail...








						'Squat lobster' photobombs Shackleton's Endurance ship
					

Polar biologists study the deep-sea creatures that have made the newly discovered wreck their home.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				



To me the thing in the first picture is a little _too much_ like a facehugger for comfort...


----------



## mosaix (Mar 11, 2022)

Considering it was crushed by ice it looks to be in excellent condition.


----------



## CupofJoe (Mar 14, 2022)

Endurance captain Frank Worsley, Shackleton's gifted navigator, knew how to stay the course
					

Accurately calculating a ship’s position by hand in 1915 was easy compared to what the New Zealand-born navigator Frank Worsley had to do next.




					theconversation.com


----------

